# File opening with wrong prog, how to change?



## Super Dave (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a frustrating problem opening a file. I tried to view a file and the computer did not know (nor did I) which program to use to open it. Well I quessed and got it wrong. The problem is I did not notice that it was selected to "always use this program to open this file". 

So how can I go back and select a different program to open it?
It's opening with Clipbook Veiwer and should have been Word Pad. Right now it does not bring up any data. Hopefully it was not lost or otherwise affects its function.

It is a PC based control for a CNC lathe. I bought it second hand so there is no free tech support. I have no computer training and this is the first time posting.

It's a Microsoft Windows NT workstation 4.0 over 3 years old.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Did you try to open it with Word Pad? 
Open Word Pad, click File>Open. Find the file and open it.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. The trick is to restore the folder options defaults. I don't use windoze and therefore don't have explorer, But I think you click views, folder options, ?? anyway there is a radio button in there somewhere that says something about defaults. It's not hard to find, But I can't try it myself to tell you.


----------



## Super Dave (Jan 10, 2005)

Geekgirl - "Did you try to open it with (Note) Pad?"

Just try to find it! It's not as easy to navigate as my XP. It has a touch screen, so no mouse, no right clicking. I have not found an "Explore" function yet. I did try "My Computer/C:" it's not there. I tried "Run" and typed in "Note Pad" and it seemed to work, but when I opened the last folder it was blank even though there are supposed to be files in there that do open with note pad.


batty_professor - I tried that. But I just went and tried it again. There's nothing in options that helps.

Thanks for the ideas anyhow. I hope I can get this resolved because I may need to make changes to some of the programs. I'm hoping I can get the system working without the manufacturers coming out to do it. That could cost well into 4 figures.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Is there a provision to startup in "safe mode"? perhaps that will allow more control.


----------



## Cardflopper (Nov 16, 2004)

1. typing "notepad.exe" in the run box should open notepad...
2. if you push and hold the touchscreen, does the right-clickmenu appear?

hope this helps a bit


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

If the file should (by default) open up in Wordpad, just re-associate Wordpad to be the default. Click on that file once. Now hold down the SHIFT key and right click and choose Open With...Choose Wordpad and check the box at the bottom. That should do it.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I know you said you looked in "Tools" --> "Folder Options" did you see a tab labeled "File Types"? If so, in there you select the extension on the file (like .txt) and then change it to notepad or wordpad... whatever. 

Also I saw that you said you couldn't see the files when you tried to open them through the program... look down under where you would type in the name of the file... where it says something like "type of files" and make sure that says "All files"

Also to solve the right click thing you can use "Shift+F10" and that will give you the right click options.

Hope this was some help to you.


----------



## Super Dave (Jan 10, 2005)

"if you push and hold the touchscreen, does the right-clickmenu appear?"
Nope.

"I think you click views, folder options, ?? anyway there is a radio button in there somewhere that says something about defaults."
Earlier when I tried it I was in the program, now I tried it from the folder and there is more options. It doesn't say 'defaults' though, so I didn't mess with it.


"Also I saw that you said you couldn't see the files when you tried to open them through the program... look down under where you would type in the name of the file... where it says something like "type of files" and make sure that says "All files""

!!! :4-clap: That did it. I should have noticed that.  
So now I can open it the way it was intended and that I didn't lose data.

Thank you all.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Glad we were able to help! :smile:


----------

